# S.79 Sparviero in 1:24 scale



## msxyz (Oct 4, 2021)

Available in Italy as a kit to purchase weekly, it's possible to assemble a S.79 'Sparviero' in a whooping 1:24 scale!







The aircraft is not a cutaway model. The inner structure is correctly reproduced and so are many details that would otherwise remain hidden. It's up to who assembles the model to decide if the aircraft is left with portions unassembled for display. The model is made of metal, plastic and wood (!). For example, the radial engine is made of die cast metal and so are is the propellers. Wing spars are correctly made of metal and wood, just like the real one!

A wonderful project; its downside? The cost. The model will be made available during the span of two years in 110 different parts for around 1000€. Each issue also comes with a short booklet dedicated to tech and story of aviation during ww2

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 4, 2021)

That’s impressive.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 4, 2021)

That's awesome!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2021)

Who needs 2 kidneys anyway?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## msxyz (Oct 5, 2021)

I've started assembling it. The model has even fully working variable pitch propellers

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2021)

😳😲


----------



## msxyz (Oct 7, 2021)

All the pieces are pre painted and ready for assembly. Instructions are illustrated and step by step. This justifies a bit more the price. Even somebody with limited experience in assembly should be able to build it with ease. Here's a detail of the propeller mechanism. The blue base is part of the aerodynamic fairing seen in some models. The real hub is inside and correctly modelled so, in theory, one could also mount it w/o the outside shell, since some pictures of S.79s show them with the plain hub.

The hub, shell and propeller blades are all in metal.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 7, 2021)

Wow. Impressive indeed

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 7, 2021)

Man, if you had an industrial 3D printer, you could scan the parts in, up it 24x and have a 1:1 scale model.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## msxyz (Oct 7, 2021)

A 1:10 flying model should easily be doable using consumer level 3D scanners and printers

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 7, 2021)

Damn!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## BertUS (Oct 8, 2021)

Soud like a very interesting model, somehow I love this kinda models

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Skyediamonds (Oct 12, 2021)

That’s a BIG model. The wingspan alone is almost the length of one’s arm with fingers extended.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 12, 2021)

BertUS said:


> Soud like a very interesting model, somehow I love this kinda models


I do too. That’s why I love when you guys build them. I don’t have the room.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 20, 2021)

msxyz said:


> Available in Italy as a kit to purchase weekly


Purchase weekly? It means that you buy left wing this week and right wing next week, Am I right?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2021)

Almost you got it Artesh. Usually it is worse. You may buy a tail nav light , a pilot chair and two screws for attaching tha landing gear, The next week you can purchase the spinner and two bulkheads for the fusealge, etc .... Finally after a year you may complete all parts. It is a great example of a way of bilking someone of spending a lot of money for someting you may have for less.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2021)

As I have thought. That's the Hachette model ... here is an example what you may buy with a weekly set of parts for the model.














the source: the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 20, 2021)

Wurger said:


> Almost you got it Artesh. Usually it is worse. You may buy a tail nav light , a pilot chair and two screws for attaching tha landing gear, The next week you can purchase the spinner and two bulkheads for the fusealge, etc .... Finally after a year you may complete all parts. It is a great example of a way of bilking someone of spending a lot of money for someting you may have for less.


It seems that Modellers have their own EA!



electronic arts memes - Google Search


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2021)

Just I remind myself a Tytanic model assembled by my mate that costed him a little bit more than 2000PLN and purchased in that way. Here you are two cardboard kits of the liner. One is of the Mały modelarz and the second one of the Fly model. The MM was for 35+30PLM=60PLN while the Fly Model kit was for about 150PLN. With same work and patience with thinking going together you may achieve the final effect seen with the link below.






Model RMS TITANIC - Kartonowki.pl


Kartonowki.pl - Internetowy Klub Modelarzy Kartonowych



www.kartonowki.pl

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Skyediamonds (Oct 20, 2021)

Gentlemen:

Just curious, as I’m interested in this kit / model too. If the modeler elects the payment method, then he / she also pays extra for the shipping of the parts, which can potentially add up to 50+ separate shipping charges (Weeks spread out over a year) on top of the costs for the components, correct?

Also, on that note, it would appear to simply purchase the whole kit outright & work out financing arrangements from another source (monthly payments on credit cards, or through PayPal’s payment program, bank, etc.). 

So the differences between payment methods on a piecemeal basis & outright purchase of the whole kit is exponentially huge!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 20, 2021)

Looks like a neat scam...

I remember years ago Prado Publishing of Spain had this similar thing where you could buy into the "Aircraft of the Aces" series of books and models. Every month you'd get a reprinted Osprey title, with a few pages of line profiles missing and a small diecast metal model of the aircraft featured in that month's title. You could choose either the books on their own, or the models on their own, or both together, which was the most expensive option. I opted for the books on their own option and I though it was a good deal, at around 7 quid a month it was cheaper than forking out 15 quid's worth of Osprey title. There were 60 titles. I've still got most of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## msxyz (Oct 21, 2021)

Skyediamonds said:


> Gentlemen:
> 
> Just curious, as I’m interested in this kit / model too. If the modeler elects the payment method, then he / she also pays extra for the shipping of the parts, which can potentially add up to 50+ separate shipping charges (Weeks spread out over a year) on top of the costs for the components, correct?
> 
> ...


If you buy it directly from the publisher you're sent a certain number of issues (3-5) inside a box monthly to reduce shipping fees.

In the past, it was common to buy these kits at newsstands, but with the periodic magazines sales now dwindling down, most of the people prefer to buy it directly from the publisher.

Anyway, it would be interesting if such models can be sourced directly from manufacturers or if they're custom made according to the client specs. Who's the manufacturer behind them? Over the years, I noticed also a difference in build quality and materials among different kits. Those by Hachette publishing are usually high quality, other not so. The most common problem with low quality models is the fitting of various parts and the tiny metal screws having bad threads or being made of soft metal, so that you must be very careful when you drive them in, least the head cut will be ruined by the screwdriver.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

